# Crib for a cage?



## Jules (Jul 27, 2016)

I was wondering if someone could use an old empty crib as a cage? Like, and line it with coroplast? Maybe as a cheaper cage option, as some people have old ones/ there are tons available on Craigslist etc. And a top might not be necessary (?) as the slats are only vertical and un-climbable. You'd have to have a crib with thin slats, though....

Honestly, idk why I'm asking this. I don't have a baby, I don't have a crib, heck, I don't have a hedgehog! I literally made this account just to ask.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Hmmm, interesting question. I think that so long it was plastic (not wood) and had high coroplast walls then it might work. It would need a lid too. My main concern would be the size of the gaps between the bars and that it might be hard to get them out. Some cribs are quite deep.

With alterations I think it could make an inventive, affordable hedgehog home. It's quite a cool idea, and is a neat way to use an everyday item.


----------



## Jules (Jul 27, 2016)

I would think you wouldn't need a lid, honestly. I know everyone suggests it, but in this case (assuming the slats are narrow! and are only vertical) I don't think they could climb it... Most cribs have one side that opens, to get stuff out, or just use the top.... Idk though.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I would just assume a hedgehog can scale anything they put their mind to. There should always be a lid. Keep in mind, a lid doesn't just serve the function of keeping the hedgehog in, but also other things out. And it's a great place to keep the CHE.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Unfortunately, by the time your discover you need a lid is when your needed one yesterday. 
The side that drops down can be an issue in the way it works. You generally have to push in to get them to drop. So the cage sides would have to be done in a certain way to possibly make that work if you were using it that way. 
Could it be done, yes. Would every person on the planet be able to use it functionally, nope. Not everyone has the"wingspan" to reach the back side. 
But yes, it needs a lid and some serious modifications. Even then, it may not work. However if someone had a crib they no longer needed, it could be a fun project to do and figure how to avoid the pitfalls.


----------



## Dayofhope (Jun 11, 2015)

That's a neat idea! With the above alterations, it could be really cool. How close together would the gaps between the bars need to be for it to work?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

If the bars are meant for keeping the hedgehog contained at any point, .5 inches. Point 5 or 1/2 inches but certainly not more than 1 inch. Because of the space between bars on cribs, you'd have to go up significantly higher with your coroplast.


----------

